# Chip shield for 1228



## Aukai (Jul 7, 2020)

Is there a chip shield for the 1228LB? I got an error message on the web site. What are people using? Thank you...


----------



## benmychree (Jul 7, 2020)

How about safety glasses or a face shield?   I suspect that a traveling or stationary shield would get in the way to a high degree.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 7, 2020)

What kind of chip shield? Like for the chuck or the carriage or apron handwheel or.... ?

If for the the chuck, some people like em some people hate em. Flexbar makes them & seem to be a popular brand. They're not cheap though. 

My lathe came with a chuck shield with safety interlock switch. Thing was pretty much useless but regardless after so many months I got really sick of it, all it did was slow me down. Took the damn thing off & threw it in the trash, one of the best things I have ever done to the lathe. Ok well didn't go in the trash but it will never see day light again as long as I own this lathe. 

I just use a portable chip shield that I can place where ever I need when I need it. But I use it more on the mill than the lathe.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 7, 2020)

I made a shield for the chuck on one of my 19" Regal lathes, actually it fit both of them, it had a hole on top for the chuck wrench, and was only used to stop coolant from flinging off all over the shop.


----------



## mikey (Jul 7, 2020)

Funny, most of us try to get rid of chip shields ...


----------



## Aukai (Jul 7, 2020)

PM states none available. I just want chips, and fluids more contained, they are starting to end up in the house, and the dogs water bowl several feet away. This last weekends marathon of sintered iron clutch discs had dust getting into the house too. I've seen some expensive ones online, I'll check out your suggestion Will.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 7, 2020)

Coolant makes sense. I think that's what mine was intended for. But I've never used the flood coolant system on my lathe, I don't want to in my home shop. But again mine had a safety switch on it. Spindle won't turn on unless the shield is down. I could have just disabled the switch but I didn't want the shield anyway.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 7, 2020)

I know the ones directly over the chuck are not popular. Maybe I'm not cutting some of these materials correctly, I don't always get long curls that stay close to home.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 7, 2020)

Idealy you don't want long stringy chips anyway. Hard to manage & gets dangerous. But sometimes they can't be avoided. For stuff that goes flying I just stick a magnetic chip shield on the headstock to help control the mess.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 7, 2020)

I have a couple of mag bases I might be able to scrape something up. 
This mess took 5 cans of Brakleen, 1/2 a gallon of PB Blaster, a quart, or so of way oil to re oil everything, after the coverings were removed.


----------



## darkzero (Jul 7, 2020)

That's what kids are for!   

Unfortunately I don't have kids.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 7, 2020)

Mine don't live at home, and I would probably get one of my own sayings quoted back at me. You made the mess now clean it up.....


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 7, 2020)

I have for my Sherline, but I didn't really like it so took it off.

Don't have one on my larger lathes, but turning cast iron is the only time I've wanted one. John gave me a tip of just putting a chip brush behind the cutting tool when you have something throwing chips. It deflects most of the chips downward, and these brushes are only $1-3 at most hardware stores depending on size so a super cheap fix. I just hold it with my free hand but I'm sure a simple way of attaching it to the tool post could be figured out.

These things, they come in sizes from 1/2" to around 4".

https://www.homedepot.com/p/2-in-Flat-Chip-Brush-1500-2/100626098

Do you have a splash guard or whatever that is called on the backside of the lathe? I've found that is the direction most fluids end up going.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jul 7, 2020)

I also set up a shower curtain in front of the lathe (behind where I stand obviously) and that does a good job of catching stuff too. A nice heavy commercial version, I think it is 10 mil vinyl or similar plastic. It cost about $20 so again not expensive.

I can;t take credit for the idea one of the posters uses one and I took the idea to use myself.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes I have the backside splash guard. 4 hrs on the machine cleaning, another couple of hrs vacuuming, and trying to get all of the clutch dust on the ground. Thanks for the ideas....


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 8, 2020)

Sounds like you should just offer to pay shipping from someone who took theirs off 

John


----------



## Aukai (Jul 8, 2020)

If it sticks out over the jaws, that's an idea. I'm in hot water from the clutches, there is blackness creeping into the house. I may have to repeat the vacuuming....


----------

